# avant classical music of india



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What is the best avant-garde composers of india?, does naxos has something to offer?,
im looking for something surrealist in league whit olivier Messiaen works but made by
an hindustani(hindu, indian).You probably ge what i am asking.

What are the greatest name in classical composer of india, that infuse indian music in
there work, i want something evil and treatening has turangalila symphony by the afore french composer.

Let's say dark avant-garde classical from india mix whit ancient folk music?
I most admit i dont know anything about india except fews traditional music(world beat).

and that about it :tiphat:


----------



## Tchaivořák faurésohnieg (1 mo ago)

Have you tried the music of george gurdjieff, although he's early 20th century Armenian but he composed some stuff you were looking for back in 2015 lol


----------

